# Valle del Mantaro: Orcotuna, Concepción, Ingenio, Jauja, Huancayo



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Hace tiempo que no abro un thread en la página principal...

Orcotuna, tierra de mi abuelo materno, donde cada 8 de septiembre se celebra la fiesta de la Mamacha Cocharcas, el año pasado hice el peregrinaje...





































la iglesia...



















paseando a la Virgen...




























etcétera...


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Ingenio, tierra de truchas, por su criadero...





































la sonrisa del sapo...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ooooh! Huancayo! Qué lugar tan chévere! Yo tengo los mejores recuerdos de allá, la gente muy amigable, súper acogedora (=!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gustan las fotos mostradas, tengo parientes del centro que no conozco, salvo mis abuelitos que en paz descansen y que vivieron en Jauja, quizá tenga mas parientes en Huancayork ... pero no sep, lo que si me llama la atención de las vestimentas son los mantos bordados son una explosión de colores vistosos, la música como mulisas, huaynos, chonguinadas ... ahhh tengo que viajar este año ojalá pueda. Gracias x el thread Alejandro.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Jauja....

Así llegamos al valle en junio, pero en septiembre, tomando el mismo vuelo, vimos que el aeropuerto ya estuvo más construído, solo que no tomamos fotos para notar los cambios...




























En Jauja, estaban celebrando el día de la bandera...





































Hacía calor, teníamos sed...














































¿Pagan las ovejas para subirse al combi?










El librero...


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Concepción es uno de los tantos pueblos que hay en el valle...























































cerca de Concepción queda el Hotel Huaychulo, fundado por suizos en los años 1940...





































Gracias por los comentarios...


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Huancayo...

Son pocas las fotos que tomamos...

Su catedral y la Plaza de Armas en día de fiesta...









































































Su feria dominical...




























Para los/las amantes de los perros...










Regresando a Lima...










Es todo....saludos!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Las fotos que más me gustaron fueron las de Concepción, se ve tranquilo el lugar, el hotel también está bacán, muy buen thread


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Excelente recorrido fotografico, buenas fotos, muy ilustrativo 

Slds.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Me gustan las fotos mostradas, tengo parientes del centro que no conozco, salvo mis abuelitos que en paz descansen y que vivieron en Jauja, quizá tenga mas parientes en *Huancayork* ... pero no sep, lo que si me llama la atención de las vestimentas son los mantos bordados son una explosión de colores vistosos, la música como mulisas, huaynos, chonguinadas ... ahhh tengo que viajar este año ojalá pueda. Gracias x el thread Alejandro.


XD


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

el valle del mantaro.. es un valle lleno de tradicion, costumbres,,,encantadores pueblos,, y cada uno con su propia fiesta patronal... y con la cantidad de pueblos ,, parece q tiene fiestas todo el año!!!!
las fiestas patronales ,, en todo nuestro pais,, en general son excelentes vistosas,alegres, castillos,, tragos,,folklore,,,, pienso, q uno no puede decir q en verdad conoce el peru.... ,,si no has estado en una de ellas


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chéveres las fotos! No conozco Junín, luce interesante. No conocía el hotel Huaychulo, me gusta mucho su estilo!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Alejandro, te quedó muy lindo el thread, tanto tiempo nos tenías privados de estas fotos eh...¡hasta que por fin! 

Las fotos de los mantos ya las había visto antes, pero igual siempre me quedo con el ojo cuadrado de su vistosidad... y a propos, una pregunta: ¿qué significarán las iniciales PCR??? Siempre he tenido esa duda...

Y qué bien que anduviste de fiesta en fiesta cuando estuviste por esos lares, y los desfiles también, realmente qué suerte poder presenciar algo que no es de todos los días, ¿no? Y sé cuánto debes haber disfrutado de todas esas experiencias. 

Todo lo demás excelente...truchas y pachamanca, yum yum...la iglesia linda...el hotel muy bonito, sobre todo el entorno...lo que ofrece la feria excelente, y los animales lindos también...las ovejas y el burrito...y ese perro, se me hizo tan gracioso, parece que le hubieran hecho la cirugía plástica, con esos ojos chinitos bien rasgados hacia arriba, y las orejas paradas... :nuts: :lol:

¡Saludos y gracias por el thread, GN!!! :cheers2:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

GatoNegro said:


> Concepción es uno de los tantos pueblos que hay en el valle...
> 
> [
> 
> ...


*Hola gatonegro, me encantaron las fotos, me trajeron bellos recuerdos, el colorido, el olor de eucaliptus.

El Hotel Huaychulo no lo fundaron suizos sino alemanes, la familia Grahammer Stahl (la abuelita era muy amiga de mi bisabuelita). Los mismos dueños de la Hostal Huaychulo en la avenida 2 de Mayo en Miraflores. Tenían la fábrica de embutidos Huaychulo.  Vendieron el hotel y la fábrica en los años de terrorismo, se han quedado sólo con la hostal.*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Las ultimas fotos me gustan mucho, ... y es que el entorno es màgico, recuerdo vagamente que cuando estuve con mi abuelo de vacaciones a Jauja me llevò a ver sus vacas que estaban pastando y yo mientras tanto jugaba con piedritas de distintos tamaños ... tambien cuando jugaba con mis primos cerca de un rio y veìamos los sapos saltar de piedra en piedra ... la piscigranja de aguas heladìsimas y sus instrumentos de cirujano ... en su casa con jardines de rosales ... ya no se nada de como lucirà hoy aquel lugar que tiene impregnadas en sus paredes parte de mis recuerdos ... ya me puse nostalgico ... en fin ... Bonito Thread.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Excelente thread Gato Negro. Mi familia es de Orcotuna :cheers:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Que buenas fotos, que buen tour al valle del Mantaro ... siempre festivo y colorido ... por ahi veo una foto con los saxos del Perú profundo ... 

Jauja y Huancayo se ve que están mejorando como ciudades, esperemos que su metamorfosis a Huanca-York sea rápida :lol:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por las visitas y los comentarios.



kaMetZa said:


> Ooooh! Huancayo! Qué lugar tan chévere! Yo tengo los mejores recuerdos de allá, la gente muy amigable, súper acogedora (=!


Gracias kametza, lo que es cierto es que a la gente de Huancayo les encanta sus costumbres y pasarlo bien, o sea fiesta.



Inkandrew9 said:


> ...tengo parientes del centro que no conozco, salvo mis abuelitos que en paz descansen y que vivieron en Jauja, quizá tenga mas parientes en Huancayork ... pero no sep, lo que si me llama la atención de las vestimentas son los mantos bordados son una explosión de colores vistosos, la música como mulisas, huaynos, chonguinadas ... ahhh tengo que viajar este año ojalá pueda...


Claro Inkandrew, tienes que viajar a buscar tus parientes perdidos, seguro cuando los encuentres te armen una de esas fiestas serranas, con pachamanca o cuy ... no se si lo comes pero el picante de cuy al estilo de Huancayo es riquísimo, por lo menos como lo preparaba mi abuela. En cuanto a la explosión de colores, también tienes razón, ese amor por los colores es algo que caracteriza a la gente de la sierra central.



Juan1912 said:


> Las fotos que más me gustaron fueron las de Concepción...


Desde luego tienes buen ojo, de todas las fotos que subí la que más me gusta es la primera de Concepción, esa campanilla azul celeste con el cielo azul al fondo ... y mi otra favorita es la del librero, tan buena gente el pata que le compré tres libros. Gracias por la visita y el comentario.



Imanol said:


> Slds.


Slds. a ti también .... 



papiriqui said:


> el valle del mantaro.. es un valle lleno de tradicion, costumbres,,,encantadores pueblos,, y cada uno con su propia fiesta patronal... y con la cantidad de pueblos ,, parece q tiene fiestas todo el año!!!!
> las fiestas patronales ,, en todo nuestro pais,, en general son excelentes vistosas,alegres, castillos,, tragos,,folklore,,,, pienso, q uno no puede decir q en verdad conoce el peru.... ,,si no has estado en una de ellas


Dicen que en el Valle del Mantaro puedes ir a una fiesta patronal cada fin de semana del año, siempre hay algún pueblo celebrando algo. Gracias por la visita.



J Block said:


> ...No conozco Junín, luce interesante. No conocía el hotel Huaychulo, me gusta mucho su estilo!


Es tan sólo 45 minutos de vuelo de Lima, será para el próximo viaje. Y concuerdo contigo, el Hotel Huaychulo tiene mucho encanto.



Lia_01 said:


> *Hola gatonegro, me encantaron las fotos, me trajeron bellos recuerdos, el colorido, el olor de eucaliptus.
> 
> El Hotel Huaychulo no lo fundaron suizos sino alemanes, la familia Grahammer Stahl (la abuelita era muy amiga de mi bisabuelita). Los mismos dueños de la Hostal Huaychulo en la avenida 2 de Mayo en Miraflores. Tenían la fábrica de embutidos Huaychulo. Vendieron el hotel y la fábrica en los años de terrorismo, se han quedado sólo con la hostal.*


Lía, que lindo que mis pobres fotos te trajeran bonitos recuerdos ... y ese olor de eucaliptus es algo que yo también añoro del valle cuando recuerdo los años que viví con mis abuelos en Huancayo. Gracias por la aclaración sobre los dueños del Huaychulo, no sé porque puse que eran suizos si sabía que eran alemanes, quizás el día que subí el thread tenía Suiza en mente por estar pensando en una amiga suiza que tengo acá y que ahora está en su tierra adoptiva: el Cusco. El hotel ha visto mejores tiempos, y conversando con la gente que nos atendió el día que pasamos por ahí, también me comentaron que los dueños lo habían vendido en la época del terrorismo, de hecho nos contaron unas historias espeluznantes de cómo habían pasado esos años, cómo habían llegado los terrucos a invadir los mismos terrenos del hotel...nunca conocí el Perú en esa época, felizmente ya pasó en casi todo el país. No sabía que ellos ahora eran dueños del Huaychulo de Miraflores, muy buen dato. Gracias nuevamente.



Inkandrew9 said:


> ... ya me puse nostalgico ...


La nostalgia es algo que de repente me nace con un olor, una canción, o simplemente ver una foto, escuchar un acento, tener un recuerdo, y a veces son días que me persigue, por lo menos tu estás en el Perú, pero para los que estamos fuera, puede ser matador...sobre todo cuando es nostalgia por el pasado, por personas que ya no están, por algo que ya no existe, y que no volverás a vivir...te comprendo al 100%...



OmarPERU said:


> Excelente thread Gato Negro. Mi familia es de Orcotuna :cheers:


El mundo es un pañuelo Omar. De repente hasta parientes resultamos...ja! Entonces ... ¿alguna vez habrás zapateado un ocho de septiembre en Orcotuna?



Tyrone said:


> Que buenas fotos, que buen tour al valle del Mantaro ... siempre festivo y colorido ... por ahi veo una foto con los saxos del Perú profundo ...
> 
> Jauja y Huancayo se ve que están mejorando como ciudades, esperemos que su metamorfosis a Huanca-York sea rápida :lol:


Así es Tyrone, el valle es siempre colorido y festivo, yo también espero que progrese todo el valle, mi percepción es que hay plata para progresar pero todavía falta un sentido de urbanismo...pero poco a poco.

Saludos!

Ah ... Canelita, obvio a ti no hace falta que te haga 'quote' ... jajajaja ... gracias por tus siempres gratas palabras. Oh, y creo que ayer conversando quedamos en que las letras que se leen bordadas en esas llicllas tan vistosas son o bien las iniciales de la bordadora o de la portadora. Quizás alguien nos saca de esa duda...


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

Muy cheberes las fotos .... Junin me trae muchos recuerdos ... tengo familia en Huancayo ......... es mas facil tu sabes el nombre del lugar en la foto 11 de mi tema de fotos....


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

esoal said:


> Muy cheberes las fotos .... Junin me trae muchos recuerdos ... tengo familia en Huancayo ......... es mas facil tu sabes el nombre del lugar en la foto 11 de mi tema de fotos....


Eden, que tu digas que te gustaron mis fotos es todo un elogio ya que eres un gran fotógrafo. 

Revisé el número once de tu gran thread, hmmm ... ¿ese pueblo es pasando Jauja? Lo pregunto porque la única pista que veo es un lago... ¿Acolla? ¿Tienes alguna pista? Porque a primera vista no lo reconozco, pero tengo un buen mapa de Junin del IGN y quizás doy con el pueblo...

Saludos!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

GatoNegro said:


> Eden, que tu digas que te gustaron mis fotos es todo un elogio ya que eres un gran fotógrafo.
> 
> Revisé el número once de tu gran thread, hmmm ... ¿ese pueblo es pasando Jauja? Lo pregunto porque la única pista que veo es un lago... ¿Acolla? ¿Tienes alguna pista? Porque a primera vista no lo reconozco, pero tengo un buen mapa de Junin del IGN y quizás doy con el pueblo...
> 
> Saludos!


me acuerdo que esta como a una hora de huancayo y hay una laguna y es como un lugar donde la gente va a pasar el domingo...... para llegar me acuerdo pasamos un puente anaranjado no se si esa sera una buena pista........


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bonitas imágenes de Orcotuna: su iglesia tan aderezada, esa casona sencilla y elegante, las llicllas de las mujeres: una explosión de color.
Ingenio: Cuánto sosiego debe encontrarse por allí. Y esas truchas se ven muy apetitosas.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Jauja y Concepción se me hacen muy atrayentes.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

GatoNegro said:


> El mundo es un pañuelo Omar. De repente hasta parientes resultamos...ja! Entonces ... ¿alguna vez habrás zapateado un ocho de septiembre en Orcotuna?


Por supuesto! Hace muchos años mi papá fue mayordomo de la fiesta y me la pasé con mi familia allá. Una experiencia inolvidable

...Y conociendo el pueblo casi te puedo asegurar que somos parientes de una u otra forma, ya que los lazos no se pierden en Orcotuna. De hecho estaba a punto abrir un thread de Orcotuna, con fotos que tomé en mi ultima visita, y que de hecho le había prometido a Kametza y a Canelita (sorry por la demora!!! ) así que... también viene...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

OmarPERU said:


> Por supuesto! Hace muchos años mi papá fue mayordomo de la fiesta y me la pasé con mi familia allá. Una experiencia inolvidable
> 
> ...Y conociendo el pueblo casi te puedo asegurar que somos parientes de una u otra forma, ya que los lazos no se pierden en Orcotuna. De hecho estaba a punto abrir un thread de Orcotuna, con fotos que tomé en mi ultima visita, *y que de hecho le había prometido a Kametza y a Canelita (sorry por la demora!!! ) así que... también viene...*


Hace tiempo ah! Y no me olvido!!! u.u =P

Vaya!! Parientes en incascrapers xD! qué chévere jeje y tendrán algún parecido? xD!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

A todo esto, no me queda más que decir: ¡Duelo! ¡Duelo! ¡Duelo! De zapateo, obvio...  Yo me encargo de organizar una chonguinada virtual en septiembre, así que vayan preparándose...y luego votamos aquí en este mismo canal. :lol: ¿Quién más se apunta???



GatoNegro said:


> El mundo es un pañuelo Omar. De repente hasta parientes resultamos...ja! Entonces ... *¿alguna vez habrás zapateado un ocho de septiembre en Orcotuna?*






OmarPERU said:


> *Por supuesto! *Hace muchos años mi papá fue mayordomo de la fiesta y me la pasé con mi familia allá. Una experiencia inolvidable
> 
> ...Y conociendo el pueblo casi te puedo asegurar que somos parientes de una u otra forma, ya que los lazos no se pierden en Orcotuna. De hecho estaba a punto abrir un thread de Orcotuna, con fotos que tomé en mi ultima visita, y que de hecho le había prometido a Kametza y a Canelita (sorry por la demora!!! ) así que... también viene...


Sí Omar, ya casi me había olvidado de la promesa, pero ahora me acordé.  Lo prometido es deuda, así que a ponerse las pilas y subir el thread... 

¡Saludosssss!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

GatoNegro said:


> Claro Inkandrew, tienes que viajar a buscar tus parientes perdidos, *seguro cuando los encuentres te armen una de esas fiestas serranas, con pachamanca o cuy ... no se si lo comes pero el picante de cuy al estilo de Huancayo es riquísimo*, por lo menos como lo preparaba mi abuela. En cuanto a la explosión de colores, también tienes razón, ese amor por los colores es algo que caracteriza a la gente de la sierra central.


Ahhh bueh quien sabe no??? y por supuesto que he comido cuy, si es un plato de gala y festivo, claro que al estilo Caxamarquino y por las manos de mi abuelita que en paz descanse, tengo que probar el estilo Huancayorkinense :lol: y la pachamanca obligado ... si que será todo un festín!!! :cheers:



GatoNegro said:


> La nostalgia es algo que de repente me nace con un olor, una canción, o simplemente ver una foto, escuchar un acento, tener un recuerdo, y a veces son días que me persigue, por lo menos tu estás en el Perú, pero para los que estamos fuera, puede ser matador...sobre todo cuando es nostalgia por el pasado, por personas que ya no están, por algo que ya no existe, y que no volverás a vivir...*te comprendo al 100%* ...


Gracias!!! , de veras espero poder volver a revivir mis recuerdos ... voy a hacer lo posible para viajar este año a Xauxa y Huancayork e impregnarme de su alma. :cheers:

Akane yo me apunto en el duelo virtual que organizarás, por mientras estaré escuchando unas mulisas  Salu2


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buen recorrido, las fotos muy bonitas, me gustaron.

No conozco nada del valle del Mantaro.

Chevere.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por las visitas y los comentarios.



esoal said:


> ...me acuerdo que esta como a una hora de huancayo y hay una laguna y es como un lugar donde la gente va a pasar el domingo...... para llegar me acuerdo pasamos un puente anaranjado no se si esa sera una buena pista...


Hmmm ¿podría ser algún pueblo cerca de la Laguna de Paca, en las afueras de Jauja? Está como a una hora de distancia de Huancayo, y según la ruta, se tiene que cruzar un puente anaranjado, es un lugar donde la gente acude para pasar los domingos, y en el norte del valle es dónde se encuentran como dos o tres lagunas (Paca siendo la más conocida y concurrida...). 

Pero no lo sé al 100%. ¿Alguien más?



Limeñito said:


> Bonitas imágenes de Orcotuna: su iglesia tan aderezada, esa casona sencilla y elegante, las llicllas de las mujeres: una explosión de color.
> Ingenio: Cuánto sosiego debe encontrarse por allí. Y esas truchas se ven muy apetitosas.


Hey Limeñito, gracias por el comentario, como ya mencionaron, las fiestas patronales son siempre una explosión: de fé, de tradición, de encuentros y reencuentros, de color, de sonidos, de música, de baile, de comida, de tragos, y por qué no decirlo, a veces de broncas. En fin, de mucho arraigo. Pero lo curioso de un lugar como Orcotuna es que el 80% del pueblo está abandonado las otras 51 semanas del año. Y así pasa en muchos pueblos del valle. ¿Qué juventud, teniendo Internet y a continuación el mundo entero a la mano, con el anzuelo de Lima directamente cuesta abajo, va a querer trabajar la tierra? ¿Vivir en un pueblo? Algunos, no muchos. (No lo digo porque crea que vivir en un pueblo y trabajar la tierra es algo negativo, sino porque el éxito de esa vida no depende tanto de uno sino de otros factores, si llueve o no llueve, por ejemplo). Pero la gente sufre de nostalgia, incluso esa misma juventud que jamás vivió o viviría en un pueblo como Orcotuna (quizás vivirían en Huancayo, eso ya es otra cosa, por lo menos es ciudad). La ventaja es la cercanía a la gran urbe, porque cada 8 de septiembre, Orcotuna está a tope. Y no sólo Orcotuna, la fiesta de la Virgen de Cocharcas se celebra en cuatro pueblos del valle a la vez: Orcotuna, Sapallanga (dicen que es la más vistosa), Apata y Marcatuna. No conozco ninguna fuera de la de Orcotuna, el año pasado quería ir a la de Sapallanga, pero no llegamos.



OmarPERU said:


> ...Hace muchos años mi papá fue mayordomo de la fiesta y me la pasé con mi familia allá. Una experiencia inolvidable...
> 
> ...De hecho estaba a punto abrir un thread de Orcotuna, con fotos que tomé en mi ultima visita...


Me imagino siendo mayordomo tu padre, pudiste vivir la fiesta de una manera mucho más personal. Cuando vivía mi abuelo, él que era del pueblo, había muchos vínculos, pero las últimas veces que he estado me sentí más turista, a ver si alguna vez me animo a dormir en el pueblo, vi que ahora hay un par de casas de hospedaje. Esperamos tu thread.




Canelita said:


> A todo esto, no me queda más que decir: ¡Duelo! ¡Duelo! ¡Duelo! De zapateo, obvio...


Canelita, Canelita, si tú me conoces y sabes que antes que nada soy una persona pacífica, y nada de duelos o competiciones para mí, gracias, si ya tengo suficiente en la chamba con ciertos personajes Be Cuadrado...

Ahora en fiesta, zapatear ya es otra cosa, con gusto...(pero sin soroche por favor).



Inkandrew9 said:


> ...por supuesto que he comido cuy, si es un plato de gala y festivo, claro que al estilo Caxamarquino...


¿Cómo es el cuy al estilo Cajarmarquino? No me hagas googlear...



El Bajopontino said:


> Que buen recorrido, las fotos muy bonitas, me gustaron.
> 
> No conozco nada del valle del Mantaro.
> 
> Chevere.



Gracias Bajopontino. A ver cuándo te animas a dar la vuelta por Huancayo City, te recomiendo el viaje en tren, es espectacular.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bueeehhh, entonces llamémosle un 'contrapunto' aunque sea, ¿no?  Tú zapateas, él zapatea, ellos zapatean...y quizá hasta yo zapatee también... 



GatoNegro said:


> Canelita, Canelita, si tú me conoces y sabes que antes que nada soy una persona pacífica, y nada de duelos o competiciones para mí, gracias, si ya tengo suficiente en la chamba con ciertos personajes Be Cuadrado...
> 
> Ahora en fiesta, zapatear ya es otra cosa, con gusto...(pero sin soroche por favor).


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Cierro este thread con estas dos fotos de Orcotuna en los años 1920, originalmente 4x6 cms.

En la primera es interesante ver el cambio en el vestuario.










El pueblo de Orcotuna tiene fama por la calidad de sus chanchos asados, aquí se aprecian unos ejemplares de la época. Hay dos sapos y un sapito pendientes del fotógrafo.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gatoooo sorry que no haya leido tu pregunta :colgate: ... bueh!!! el estilo caxamarkino del picante de cuy px en terminos generales es un Cuy sazonado y frito acompañado de un puré de papas (algo parecido en realidad) y arroz ... ahhh y me olvidaba de la salsa criolla o ensalada de cebollas (Mmmm no soy muy bueno describiendo pero algo es algo).

Ahora, tus 2 ultimas fotos posteadas estan muy buenas, se nota el aire festivo.  :cheers:


----------



## sajinito (Aug 26, 2008)

Tengo muchas fotos de Orcotuna....pero...como las subo


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

hay dos paginas para subir fotos una es imageshack.us/ y la otra es photobucket.com/ ...te recomiendo la seguna...en esas paginas subes tus fotos ...y luego copias el codigo HTML ....que inicia algo asi "







...


----------



## cesar2727 (Jul 31, 2008)

muy buenas fotos, me gusto mucho.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Esas fotos son unos verdaderos tesoros.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

buenas fotos


----------

